# CWM recovery problem



## theoilman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a CWM problem. I SBF'd my phone today (.602), went fine. I rooted, downloaded rom manager, and flashed clockworkmod, all said it went fine. but when I hit reboot into recovery, the phone just reboots normally, not into recovery. I tried wiping data/cache and reflashing CWM, but still no luck. any ideas? I'd rather not have to re SBF/root if it can be avoided, but I can't think of anything else to do.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

You need to download/install/run DROID2 Bootstrapper before flashing the recovery from ROM Manager.

Sent from my CM9 Droid X


----------



## barneyfife (Apr 20, 2012)

I want to go from CM 7.2 RC1 to CM 9?









Current:

Do I....
-nadroid BU
-Backup apps (TB)
-Reboot into recovery using CM's recovery (where is it CM's menus/settings btw?) -OR- instal Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap and reboot into recovery using CWM?
-Flash CM9, gapps
-Flash gapps...and fixes or whatever.....
-Then Flash Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap? -and- I did purchased/have Droid X Recovery Bootstrap, can I just use this or do I have to buy Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap

kunfuzzed,
Many thanks!


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

barneyfife said:


> I want to go from CM 7.2 RC1 to CM 9?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you on the official cm7 release with the froyo kernel or the unofficial ones on the GB kernel? If you are on the froyo one you will have to SBF to .602 or .605 to flash Cm9 or just about any other rom. After doing that on the stock rom get root from whatever method then use the boot strapper app, I don't know what the different types are I have always used I think it was droid 2 bootstrapper.

To reboot into recovery once on a custom rom do not use a bootstrapper as this can cause issues, in Cm7 there should be a reboot into recovery option(I think it's a menu when you select the normal reboot) otherwise you could use an app like rom manager with the option or simply type su then reboot recovery into a terminal.

If you are on the GB kernel already you should be safe to flash right over CM7 after wiping data and cache, then install gapps and you should be golden if you ever need to enter recovery again just don't use a bootstrapper.


----------

